# What Is A Perimeter or Sentry Dog?



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Read from here, http://www.myk9u.com/levels-cost.htm
I searhed first the forums and couldni't find anything on it. They don't recommend they be sold to personal use. What makes them so dangerous?


----------



## Tobias Wilkie (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.policeone.com/corrections/articles/1800620-Idaho-K-9s-credited-for-tight-prison-security/

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29866455/



Pity non of the prisoners have tried to get past them yet... Be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Tobias Wilkie said:


> http://www.policeone.com/corrections/articles/1800620-Idaho-K-9s-credited-for-tight-prison-security/
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29866455/
> 
> ...


If they don't have a lethal shock fence before getting to the dog, I don't see why they wouldn't try....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Do they have air conditioning on those short buses or do you just have to open a window ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

a perimeter or sentry dog usually has only one handler...it is highly territorial, anti-social, and aggressive..
The kind of dog you put behind a fence and trust it will defend the property against attempts to intrude...

sometimes these dogs can be ok for family life...depending on the dog and the people...of course....just not safe around non family....


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

3500 dollars for a puppy?hope it shits gold bricks!If anyone is interested I can find them a 3500 dollar puppy.:lol:


----------

